# Denver Livestock Show



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Thinking about going to the Denver Livestock show has anyone been there? Where is the best place to stay? What are the best things to see. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am going as well, but if you don't have a hotel room booked already your choices are going to be slim. This is my first time going, so I have no tips for you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are a lot of hotels and motels in the Denver area but you are going to have to drive a little ways, but it all depends on what kind or room that you want. You will also find out that the further away from the stock show that you are the more rooms you'll find. But if you are going you need to book the rooms or you might be out of luck.

As far as what to do at it, it all depends on when you go over to it. There are things to do and see the whole time that it is running but it all depends on what you are going to it for. Here is their web site if you haven't already checked it out. http://www.nationalwestern.com/schedule/


----------

